# New II webpage



## OutAndAbout (Nov 21, 2010)

This morning II has a new Front Page. 

Unfortunately it's broken so it's hard to tell if anythings new other than the sign-on page

After trying to log in the next page is:

```
HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

javax.xml.ws.WebServiceException: Could not send Message.
	org.apache.cxf.jaxws.JaxWsClientProxy.invoke(JaxWsClientProxy.java:135)
	$Proxy303.getWebProfile(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## indyhorizons (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw it last night. The only significant change that I noted was the ability to assign a separate logon/password for each user on the account.  Otherwise, things are moved around a bit, but still same information/look.


----------



## erm (Nov 21, 2010)

I got an error message when trying to sign in too.  FRUSTRATING!


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 21, 2010)

ME TOO !


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2010)

Me Too !!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 21, 2010)

indyhorizons said:


> I saw it last night. The only significant change that I noted was the ability to assign a separate logon/password for each user on the account.  Otherwise, things are moved around a bit, but still same information/look.



This is a great feature and was included in a survey some people took with II last year. Being able to assign users to an account would hopefully mean you could give someone access to book only getaways through your II account. No more having to hunt and search for people and then book with their credit card. They could just do it themselves.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This is a great feature and was included in a survey some people took with II last year. Being able to assign users to an account would hopefully mean you could give someone access to book only getaways through your II account. No more having to hunt and search for people and then book with their credit card. They could just do it themselves.



Can you still login into II this morning ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 21, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Can you still login into II this morning ?



No. Still getting an error message when trying to log in.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 21, 2010)

I also can not login this morning.
My normal login sequence routes me to a page where I am being asked to set up a new web profile!
I have tried their "contact us" web link and this also bombs out with an error.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 21, 2010)

I was just in for 15 minutes.  It is very, very slow.


----------



## ml855 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was in the new II site,  they wanted me to set up my profile, which I did.  Everything is moving so slow, so I checked out.  

One thing that was odd, they gave me a separate account for my Disney Vacation Club.  How did II know I owned DVC?  I never added it to my II account, plus II doesn't work with DVC, they work with RCI.  I'm a little confrusted with this new addition.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rudy (Nov 21, 2010)

*Can you see both II accounts if an enrolled owner?*

The STARWOOD forum on TUG has a similar thread on the new II account.  
Starwood owners now log in  with one userid and  can see both their personal II account as well as the II Account Starwood gives them as being a memeber of their internal exchange program.

I as an enrolled owner in Marriott with both a perosnal II account + the one Marriott provides with their DC program, thought that I would be able to see both accounts with my new profile.  But I do not.

*Question is ......*Are any enrolled owners out there able to accessboth II accounts with a single login.  ( Note, before I needed to login in using  separate member number for each II account.)


----------



## mlsmn (Nov 21, 2010)

I could only get thru using Firefox browser.


----------



## mas (Nov 21, 2010)

I can get through, but as noted, it is very slow.  Also, looking at the history page, they have removed my pending requests.  Only confirmed exchanges and ACs appear.


----------



## enma (Nov 21, 2010)

mas said:


> I can get through, but as noted, it is very slow.  Also, looking at the history page, they have removed my pending requests.  Only confirmed exchanges and ACs appear.



My pending request is on the very bottom of the history page.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Nov 21, 2010)

After I set up new User ID and password on the new site 30 minutes ago, I was able to see both II accounts (old one and new enrolled one) under the one sign-in; however, now I am not able to sign in at all.  It says my User ID is incorrect.  I talked to II and they said they are having all kinds of technical trouble and to just give it a little time and to try again.  So I guess I'll try that -- patience (not one of my virtues).


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 21, 2010)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> After I set up new User ID and password on the new site 30 minutes ago, I was able to see both II accounts (old one and new enrolled one) under the one sign-in; however, now I am not able to sign in at all.  It says my User ID is incorrect.  I talked to II and they said they are having all kinds of technical trouble and to just give it a little time and to try again.  So I guess I'll try that -- patience (not one of my virtues).



I'll be glad if they added both accounts to one sign-in, that will make things very convenient.

I'm having the same issues as everyone, can only get so far verrrryyyyy sllloooowwwwlllllyyyyy and then get an error message, plus can only get Firefox to work at all.  Now both MVCI and II need Firefox, I guess.    Sure hate to have to give up Safari.


----------



## Kola (Nov 21, 2010)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> After I set up new User ID and password on the new site 30 minutes ago, I was able to see both II accounts (old one and new enrolled one) under the one sign-in; however, now I am not able to sign in at all.  It says my User ID is incorrect.  I talked to II and they said they are having all kinds of technical trouble and to just give it a little time and to try again.  So I guess I'll try that -- patience (not one of my virtues).



Frustrating, confusing, slow, nothing but trouble.....


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2010)

The hope site is now down !!!!!


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually, it's working pretty well for me. I have 3 accounts (Marriott, Hyatt, and one for everything else). It combined 2 of my accounts into one login, but not the third. I'll have to check into that. The two it combined have my middle initial, but the third has my middle name. Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## enma (Nov 21, 2010)

The site works great now, finally fast.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in, zipping along, and everything looks good.  All three of my Weeks and the MVCI DC are showing up in "My Units" in the new/corporate account, as is the $25 discount for Getaways for the first year of opening it.  The AC (given in lieu of canceling the old account upon enrollment) is showing up in the old/individual account.  Those are the only things I had happening with II before this re-do, nice to see it all in place.

We only use one log-in anyway so the new feature of two log-ins is wasted on us but it's easy to see why it's an improvement that some will be happy to use.  I like that I can go back to using my old log-in name with the new/corp account; when those were first set up II said that it might be a problem to use a name instead of the account number so we didn't try to change that.

Haven't tried to do any phantom searches yet but I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone is having problems there.

My only complaint is that it works with Firefox and not Safari.  But the same thing happened earlier this year with Marriott, that some my-vacation.com stuff became inaccessible with Safari, so I suppose it's time to come out of the Dark Ages and just buckle down and get used to Firefox on a regular basis.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 21, 2010)

Back to the server error  again !!!!!!!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just tried to log in and it told me my information was incorrect.  I've been an II member since 1979 and my information has not changed.  I guess I'll call them tomorrow.:zzz:


----------



## tropical1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can see both my Marriott and Starwood accounts with one sign in.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 22, 2010)

Still down - different server error now.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am still in as of 5:18 AM eastern standard time.


----------



## JanT (Nov 22, 2010)

This is ridiculous!!!  Still can't get in this morning, it's giving me "System error.  Please try again later."  What a crappy system!!  I cannot believe these IT guys at II and RCI.  They are hacks and have no idea what they're doing.  If the system wasn't up and ready to go they should have never launched it.  And yes, there are ways you can test a website without having to go "live."  Perhaps they missed that in Web Programming 101.

I can't even get in with my Marriott account which I could yesterday.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 22, 2010)

Worked for me.


----------



## Lee55 (Nov 22, 2010)

All I get is server error


----------



## mjkkb2 (Nov 22, 2010)

system is down,

I Just called and was asked to call in 2 hrs.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 22, 2010)

I was able to get in a couple minutes ago.   I only searched getaways.


----------



## DanCali (Nov 22, 2010)

It worked for me. I created a new profile and can now select between Starwood (corporate) or Marriott (personal) after I log in.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe Interval are finally getting the website sorted out.
I can now get in, after seeing a different message on their front page to yesterday and updating my web profile and login details.
It seems to be working OK for me


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't been able to get on for several hours. I did get registered on Friday and updated my profile. I had to chose a new username and password. Now neither the old or new username/password works.

Frustrating!!!


----------



## JanT (Nov 22, 2010)

This is just complete and utter CRAP!!!  I'm sorry but there is NO excuse for this rollout.  Even RCI in it's complete ineptness wasn't this bad with their recent rollout.

With II, some people can get in, some people can't?  WTH is up with that?  I am really starting to get aggravated because I have vacation plans to make and not being able to get online is screwing it up.  

What a bunch of moronic IT people.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 22, 2010)

JanT said:


> This is just complete and utter CRAP!!!  I'm sorry but there is NO excuse for this rollout.  Even RCI in it's complete ineptness wasn't this bad with their recent rollout.
> 
> With II, some people can get in, some people can't?  WTH is up with that?  I am really starting to get aggravated because I have vacation plans to make and not being able to get online is screwing it up.
> 
> What a bunch of moronic IT people.



II's site has always been buggy.  Even when it is working--and by that I mean not producing error messages--it will sometimes show vastly different search results when identical searches are performed only moments apart.


----------



## Old Hickory (Nov 22, 2010)

JanT said:


> This is just complete and utter CRAP!!!  I'm sorry but there is NO excuse for this rollout.  Even RCI in it's complete ineptness wasn't this bad with their recent rollout.
> 
> With II, some people can get in, some people can't?  WTH is up with that?  I am really starting to get aggravated because I have vacation plans to make and not being able to get online is screwing it up.
> 
> What a bunch of moronic IT people.



What would Alexander Graham Bell do?


----------



## JanT (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I appreciate your humor but guess what?  The ENTIRE system is down - the reps can't do anything either.  At least as of a minute ago they have finally had the decency to pull down the "Log In" screen and put up their message that system is completely broken and they're trying to fix it.  The "Log In" screen lulled you into a false sense of security thinking you might actually be able to log in and get something done.



Old Hickory said:


> What would Alexander Graham Bell do?


----------



## AMJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I updated my web profile yesterday and discovered that all of my weeks were missing.


----------



## JanT (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow!  That is scary!!!  I wonder how many other weeks they have "lost?"



AMJ said:


> I updated my web profile yesterday and discovered that all of my weeks were missing.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 22, 2010)

Before I retired I worked in IT and if this had happened to my organisation we would have been kicking butt by Sunday AM. By Sunday PM the whole system would have been rolled back to its pre-update state and back up with appologies by Sunday night or Monday morning. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Nov 22, 2010)

Real POS redo, must have had web site rebuilt overseas.   Used to work fine now useless, insisting on redo of all account information, that is all probably lost, hopefully not stolen!


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 22, 2010)

JanT said:


> At least as of a minute ago they have finally had the decency to pull down the "Log In" screen and put up their message that system is completely broken and they're trying to fix it.  The "Log In" screen lulled you into a false sense of security thinking you might actually be able to log in and get something done.




```
Our systems are currently down. We are working on resolving the issues as quickly as possible. Please try again later.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
```


----------



## ada903 (Nov 22, 2010)

It has been three full days now, this is not acceptable!!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 22, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I haven't been able to get on for several hours. I did get registered on Friday and updated my profile. I had to chose a new username and password. Now neither the old or new username/password works.
> 
> Frustrating!!!



Same thing happened to me!!


----------



## linmcginn (Nov 22, 2010)

I couldn't get in using Safari. Had to use firefox.


----------



## JanT (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh goodie!  It's back up.  WAIT!!!  Guess what?  I still cannot get into the system with my Hyatt weeks account.  I can get in with my Marriott/Polo Towers account and search, etc.  I cannot believe this!  I am calling them first thing in the morning and finding out just what the heck is going on.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well as of 08:40 GMT in the UK I can now log in with my new login id and password rather than as in the past using my member id and password. All my details are there - all my units are correct and my history is correct.

However the Community is not working at present. Well it is not working for me !!


----------



## JanT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, it was an interesting phonecon this a.m. and I was actually nice when I finally got someone on the line.  I still could not log on with my Hyatt weeks and they had to send me over to the IT department to resolve it.  Turns out, because our weeks are in our trust it threw the system into a tizzy in trying to match the title up with the membership number.  It was a whole new experience for the IT person but she was so helpful and nice.  She finally figured out what to do and it works just fine.  She was so excited to have gotten my call because it helped her figure out a bug in the system.  It was kind of funny actually.

I'm still irritated with the whole launching of the system but in the end all is well.  However, there is no excuse for how poorly it was rolled out.  Shame on II.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Nov 23, 2010)

It is still not working for me.  I still get the message "an unexpected error occurred in our system.  Please try again later". I've tried it for both our Starwood and Marriott accounts.  Anyone else still having trouble?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 23, 2010)

I could get on last night, but not this morning.


----------



## calberry (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had no need to go into my II account lately, but after seeing this thread decided to give it a try this morning (8:00am PST).  My ID and passport populate automatically on my browser (Internet Explorer) but after I hit ENTER, the ID and passward fields are cleared and nothing happens.  I tried going into the Log In Help section and it says my ID does not exist.  When I enter my name and email address for support it says I don't exist and should call...maybe later


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in with both Safari and Firefox, using the new ID and password that I set up two days ago.  Everything looks good, Weeks, Points and AC are all where they're supposed to be.  Hope this is it ... <fingers crossed>


----------



## Southdown13 (Nov 23, 2010)

I can access my Starwood II account but not my Marriott.  I called II Marriott, and they told me to try later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 23, 2010)

I was able to get on and everything looked fine.

Seemed to be running slow however.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Nov 23, 2010)

*New II ok for us & has new points account*

Hi 

I just saw this thread and had not logged into II for about a week - so gave it a try!  It forced me to set up a new profile - which turns out to be for our new points profile - we just signed up towards the end of October and have been waiting to hear from them.

I went through, set it up, recorded the new number and everything seems to be fine.  The weeks we enrolled are listed in the new account and the AC's we had left are still in the old account that does not expire for a couple of years.

I was using Firefox and all seemed okay!


----------



## winger (Nov 23, 2010)

*I predict...*

...maybe until this Friday or Saturday before things get better. I went through a so-called "system upgrade" with Sprint Nextel (almost a year ago?). That upgrade took close to two weeks to stabilize. Sprint's pockets are lots deeper than II's but they also have lots more customers, so my guess is to call things almost "equal"... This can be very frustrating how companies do NOT hire competent IT personnel to take care of business the way they should be taken.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 23, 2010)

Just too frustrating.   After LONG hold for II rep, was told he couldn't help with why I couldn't login to website.  Rep said he would transfer me to their Internet help desk.  After holding for 20 min, decided to call MVCI.  Rep at MVCI said they know the II website is down due to software upgrade, but that they are "hoping" that it will be functional tomorrow (Wed 11/24).

I'm not holding my breath.... I've worked with website vendors and their protocol has always been to work out the bugs on beta site prior to public launch and to keep the "old" site functioning in the meantime. :annoyed:


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 23, 2010)

*Website up*

II website seems up and running!!


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 23, 2010)

Must be working for some and not for others, as I just tried again and no luck.  After entering username & password, a window opens with both my name & husband's, and it doesn't matter which name I choose, it returns me to the II homepage.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 24, 2010)

TravlinDuo said:


> it doesn't matter which name I choose, it returns me to the II homepage.


Did you clear your cache and/or try a different browser?


----------



## Louise2 (Nov 24, 2010)

TravlinDuo said:


> Must be working for some and not for others, as I just tried again and no luck.  After entering username & password, a window opens with both my name & husband's, and it doesn't matter which name I choose, it returns me to the II homepage.



Did it this morning with no problems. Thought I would need to change to firefox but was fine with Safari.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 24, 2010)

Tried to log in now - and they want us to update our profile.  Listed there is our OLD II number, plus THREE news ones.  I cannot reach them by phone - system down.  There is NO WAY I am updating anything unless I have this explained to me LIVE.  I called weeks ago, since we were sent a new membership card in August with wrong info (deed had not been recorded on a May purchase, and we were listed as having purchased POINTS).  We are in no huge hurry now with trades, etc. - just want to all to be rectified, as do we all.  

If I ran my business this way, I never would have made enough $$ to afford to buy any timeshares . . . .


----------



## markbernstein (Nov 24, 2010)

Just as an extra data point, I called II yesterday.  I have a getaway scheduled for January, and I won't be the first person on site, so I need to add a guest certificate to the reservation.  The rep I spoke to told me, apologetically, that she couldn't do it because the computer was down.  I'm going to try again next week.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 25, 2010)

I couldn't get on either until I reset my log-on and password.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 26, 2010)

suzannesimon said:


> I couldn't get on either until I reset my log-on and password.


Yep, until you set up new user names (which I couldn't get to be the II number) I couldn't do anything.


```
Our systems are currently down. We are working on resolving the issues as quickly as possible. Please try again later. <p>We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.</p>
```
 (yes the <p>'s really show up)
System is down again this morning

Does anyone get the "Remember Me" to work?
Regardless if I check or uncheck "Remember Me" the site never remembers me (no I don't have cookies blocked or changed any settings since the old site which always remembered me)


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 26, 2010)

I still can't get on no matter what numbers or info I put in. Old Pass, New Pass, II#'s ,sign up, log in, Name, Phone#, e-mail, bla, bla bla... not working. No prob, let me give them a ring to straighten all this out. Busy signals and dead air is all that greets me on the other end of the line. I understand tech diff's every once in a while but this is riduculous. No way to run an international business. Sent an e-mail as a last ditch effort to contact them. Not expecting much...


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 26, 2010)

*It keeps kicking me out!*

I'm able to get into my account, but I can't do anything while I'm on their site.  I'm trying to search for a place to use up an AC, but the system only gives me one chance to see all the destinations available for the week I want before it kicks me out of the system and takes me back to the log in page.  

Extremely frustrating!


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a note.  Other than the first day it went live, I've had absolutely not issues with the site (other than it not saving my login ID).

I have not converted to the DC.

Are everyone else with issues in the new DC program or am I just lucky?


----------



## Scoey (Nov 27, 2010)

*Incorrect Data*

My profile says i own a unit in Orlando.   Hmmmm.  Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Lee55 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's   so  sloooooooooooow..........


----------



## NboroGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I logged in this morning and created a profile.  Now it shows 6 different membership numbers (instead of just 2) for my account.  Also, I couldn't see my AC even though I haven't redeemed it yet.  Lastly, when I checked my exchange history, it was empty.

I tried calling Interval first thing this morning, but I got a recording saying call volume was larger than expected and to call back later.  I instantly called back, got the same message, only I pressed 0 and got put into a call hold queue.  After 25 minutes I got through.  

The rep had no idea why 6 different account numbers were showing up, but she told me 4 of them were listed as "canceled" and they'd probably (hopefully) disappear on January 1st.  As I was talking to her, I logged back into my II account, only this time it asked me which account I wanted to use, so I clicked on my old account number, and now I could see my AC and my exchange.  (whew!)  So everything looks good and I am a happy camper now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 27, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> Just a note.  Other than the first day it went live, I've had absolutely not issues with the site (other than it not saving my login ID).
> 
> I have not converted to the DC.
> 
> Are everyone else with issues in the new DC program or am I just lucky?



I'm the same as you, no issues except the "Remember Me" feature since the first day, but I have enrolled in the DC.  Both of my accounts look right and I'm zipping along.


----------



## wof45 (Nov 27, 2010)

mine has worked fine since the first day, except when the whole site was down.

I noticed that I see different flexchange weeks with the Marriott week I have in my DC account and the non-Marriotts that I have in my other II account.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 27, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> no issues except the "Remember Me" feature since the first day.





OutAndAbout said:


> Does anyone get the "Remember Me" to work?
> Regardless if I check or uncheck "Remember Me" the site never remembers me (no I don't have cookies blocked or changed any settings since the old site which always remembered me)



Seems they forget to write the back-end code for the "Remember Me" checkbox


----------



## calberry (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been trying to login everyday since I first read that Interval was having an issue.  It just dawned on me this morning that my login ID was not my 'normal' one (nor email address), but was my II membership number instead.  Once I used that I got in just fine, updated my profile (including login ID and password) and all is now fine...phew :whoopie: 

Steve


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 29, 2010)

II rep said they still have some people who can't logon (unless they corrupted some data I would guess it's often user error than system error).

The site seems to kick me out (make me log in again) quite often.


----------



## Ann in CA (Nov 30, 2010)

After trying to log in to II, I did fill out the profile for myself, but not for my husband, as he never uses II.  I didn't change our ID or our password, and it did not let me log in.  Just kept taking me back to the Home page, where I would log in again and then it takes me to the profile page with "Invalid ID"

So I called II Sunday, and after half an hour got through.  The rep said all of the site was down, that it was not an individual problem and that I should try again in 24 hours.  

However tonight, (Monday) I still cannot get on, so filled out my husband's profile using the same ID (membership number) and password and can't get on with his profile either.  So sent an email to tech support...reply says due to the high volume of emails it will take longer than usual.

Now, my question is, just a few weeks ago, we changed the names on our account so that both of our first names were on the account so that Marriott would let me attach my rewards number to a reservation.  (they wouldn't let me put my rewards number on since II was in my husband's name)  So I am wondering if it could be that the two first names on II is the problem, as now neither matches our individual profile?  I tried to ask the rep yesterday, but he had computer problems, and couldn't check to see what the II record is now.  I seem to remember a post on TUG about both first names being a problem for attaching  a rewards number.

I have never had a problem with II until now.  Very frustrating, as I still have not been able to attach my rewards number for an II exchange/Marriott reservation in a couple of weeks.  Does anyone have both first names on the II account, and not have a problem with Marriott saying it does not match the name on the rewards account?


----------



## Southdown13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> I have never had a problem with II until now.  Very frustrating, as I still have not been able to attach my rewards number for an II exchange/Marriott reservation in a couple of weeks.  Does anyone have both first names on the II account, and not have a problem with Marriott saying it does not match the name on the rewards account?



We have both first names on our II account and when I email the confirmed reservation info to Marriott Rewards, they usually have transferred our MR number to the Marriott reservation.  I had trouble once because they said our last name did not match up because of the added word "Trust".  I called MR and they input the number.  The next time I emailed a confirmed reservation it was no problem.

I also can't log in, so I called II yesterday, and they said it may be mid week or the end of the week until they fix the glitches.  I have no problems with my Starwood account.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Nov 30, 2010)

We are also having trouble signing into II.  My husband can sign into our Marriott II account; but I keep coming up with an error when I enter my updated User ID and password.  Just the opposite happens when we try to get into our Starwood II account.  My info works; but my husband's updated ID and password brings up an error message.  Is anyone else having similar trouble where one person on the account can get in, but not the other one?


----------



## Old Hickory (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> Just a note.  Other than the first day it went live, I've had absolutely not issues with the site (other than it not saving my login ID).
> 
> I have not converted to the DC.
> 
> Are everyone else with issues in the new DC program or am I just lucky?



BigMatt, I had no issues when I attempt my first login yesterday.  I updated my profile and browsed the exchange opportunites a bit (which seemed to have some good options for me).   And, I've not moved over to the DC either.   

But I'm always lucky (and patient with technology).


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 30, 2010)

Ann in CA said:


> So sent an email to tech support...reply says due to the high volume of emails it will take longer than usual.



I haven't had any problem with 2 of my accounts being combined onto 1 sign-on, but not the 3rd account.

It's not an immediate problem, so I sent an email to tech support on Nov 22. Other than the reply that 'due to the high volume.....' etc, I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## winger (Nov 30, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> I haven't had any problem with 2 of my accounts being combined onto 1 sign-on, but not the 3rd account.
> 
> It's not an immediate problem, so I sent an email to tech support on Nov 22. Other than the reply that 'due to the high volume.....' etc, I haven't heard back yet.


 How were you able to combine your two accts?

Once I logon and get the setup profile screen, IF I enter the Login ID of the previous acct, I get an error stating the Login ID is already being used and I canNOT continue.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 30, 2010)

winger said:


> How were you able to combine your two accts?


I just logged in to one of the accounts. It asked me to create a new profile. When I did that, it automatically said that the new profile would combine that account and my other account. (I didn't indicate in any way what the other account was. It just said that account number nnnnnnn would be automatically combined into the same profile.)

Now when I log in, it goes to a screen listing the two accounts, and I just select the one I want to work with. I can flip back and forth between accounts if I want to.

I'm assuming (but don't know for sure) that the third account didn't combine because it uses my middle name, while the other two just use my middle initial.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 1, 2010)

TravlinDuo said:


> Must be working for some and not for others, as I just tried again and no luck.  After entering username & password, a window opens with both my name & husband's, and it doesn't matter which name I choose, it returns me to the II homepage.




Well, this is happening to me this morning.  Anyone else still having problems?  Anyone able to get into the website?


----------



## IngridN (Dec 1, 2010)

Bwolf said:


> Well, this is happening to me this morning.  Anyone else still having problems?  Anyone able to get into the website?



Last night and just tried again. I'm on hold with them right now. All I'm told is they are working on the problem!

Ingrid


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 1, 2010)

Yesterday had problems getting logged in (couldn't), but last night used the new profile I created for my husband, and it finally worked and works today.  Today, I tried my old password, with the new ID for my account, and it also works.  However, when looking at the profile info, the number of dots they have for each of us under "password" is twice or three times the number of letters in the actual password.  As long as it works, guess I should not be concerned, but I have never see that before!  No problems moving about the site, and all info seems to be correct.  

Last night I called the II  rep we usually speak with, and he was totally frustrated as he was waiting 10-15 minutes for a page to change, so bookings were taking way too long, or not happening.  He said it had been fine most of the day, but suddenly slowed up  (this was late evening his time)  I would expect it will be a bit longer before II is back to normal!


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I finally called Interval about the problem.  They gave me the IT number.  Apparently, everyone with the problem must go through IT because the CS reps can't handle it.  

After 3 tries, and IT rep sending me two direct links to the password creation screen, I got it to work.


----------

